
Switch Back to Original “GitHub Flavored Markdown” - howareroark
https://github.com/isaacs/github/issues/940
======
jepler
you're .. mad that github is going to write down some rules about how their
software works in practice, publish those rules, and then try to hold to those
rules as their software continues to evolve?

